# Vocab help - inventory



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola a todos,

I'm looking for a bit of help - going through the inventory the agency have given us before we move in on Monday. I knew quite a few words, and have looked up the rest, but I'm having trouble with "pica inox" - it could be in the kitchen or bathroom apparently... in the kitchen one internet search suggested it's some kind of herb cutting utensil, but not sure if that's right, and what could it be in the bathroom?! I think inox is stainless steel...

Also, would you say "ojos de buey" are halogen spotlights?!

Gracias por adelantado (?!)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> I'm looking for a bit of help - going through the inventory the agency have given us before we move in on Monday. I knew quite a few words, and have looked up the rest, but I'm having trouble with "pica inox" - it could be in the kitchen or bathroom apparently... in the kitchen one internet search suggested it's some kind of herb cutting utensil, but not sure if that's right, and what could it be in the bathroom?! I think inox is stainless steel...
> 
> ...



the pica inox would indeed be a steel cutting thingumy

ojos de buey could be halogen lights - they do sort of look like them ............


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes "ojos de buey" are downlighters.

"pica inox" escapes me but, as you say, inox is stainless steel so maybe it's some implement in the kitchen?


Ah, ha - just got it. "Pica inox" is a stainless steel sink in the kitchen (Valencian/Catalan).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Yes "ojos de buey" are downlighters.
> 
> "pica inox" escapes me but, as you say, inox is stainless steel so maybe it's some implement in the kitchen?
> 
> ...


ooh didn't think of Valenciano/Catalán!!

I was thinking along the lines of 'pica' being a little bite - so a chopping thingy

you're right though :clap2:


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you both very much  

So the "pica inox" in the bathroom is the wash basin? There isn't anything else on the bathroom list that looks like it could be...


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

And two more sorry - 
"varios de cocina" = various kitchen equipment?
"armario cocina sup." vs "armario cocina inf." - do they mean the height of the kitchen cupboards?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> And two more sorry -
> "varios de cocina" = various kitchen equipment?
> "armario cocina sup." vs "armario cocina inf." - do they mean the height of the kitchen cupboards?


at a guess I'd say that _sup _is 'superior' - so the upper, eye level cupboard, & _inf _is 'inferior', so the under the counter ones......

& yes to the _varios_


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> at a guess I'd say that _sup _is 'superior' - so the upper, eye level cupboard, & _inf _is 'inferior', so the under the counter ones......
> 
> & yes to the _varios_


That's what I guessed - thank you again


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

goingtobcn said:


> Thank you both very much
> 
> So the "pica inox" in the bathroom is the wash basin? There isn't anything else on the bathroom list that looks like it could be...




... only if it's stainless steel !!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> ... only if it's stainless steel !!




Can "pica" on its own be a sink then? :confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Can "pica" on its own be a sink then? :confused2:


yes, the _pica _would be 'sink' in catalán

_inox _does mean 'steel', though


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes, the _pica _would be 'sink' in catalán
> 
> _inox _does mean 'steel', though


Sorry but it doesn't - _acero_ is steel, _inox_ is short for _inoxidable_ which is 'rustless' i.e. stainless steel.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Sorry but it doesn't - _acero_ is steel, _inox_ is short for _inoxidable_ which is 'rustless' i.e. stainless steel.


yes - strictly speaking - but have you never heard the abbreviation used?

I've for sure heard _inox _used around here - not sure tbh if that was Valenciano/Catalán or Castellano though - in some shops they seem to start a sentence in one & finish it in the other - sometimes with the odd English word thrown in for good measure if they know you're English!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes - strictly speaking - but have you never heard the abbreviation used?
> 
> I've for sure heard _inox _used around here - not sure tbh if that was Valenciano/Catalán or Castellano though - in some shops they seem to start a sentence in one & finish it in the other - sometimes with the odd English word thrown in for good measure if they know you're English!!


Yes, we have even got a set of cutlery marked "inox", I was merely pointing out that "inox" is a particular type of steel.. Any structural steel in a building is unlikely to be "inox" but "acero" would refer to other types of steel and since the original question related to inventory/buildings, etc., the distinction needs to be made.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Yes, we have even got a set of cutlery marked "inox", I was merely pointing out that "inox" is a particular type of steel.. Any structural steel in a building is unlikely to be "inox" but "acero" would refer to other types of steel and since the original question related to inventory/buildings, etc., the distinction needs to be made.


would you need to be that specific when talking of knives ( as we originally thought) or sinks :confused2:


----------

